# wanted big time



## rmeir (Mar 5, 2012)

my automach 100 completely fried meaning I will proaly have to buy a new one. they are 499. Just on the odd chance that someone has one lying around they never use I posting this I really depend on this for a lot of reasons and probably use it four hrs a day beween big bowls and smaller stfff. Even if it needs a cable whatever I'd be ok with that. I dont want to go much beyond 200 for a used machine. My email is [email protected] 
thanks.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Woodcraft appears to have them for $420.

BTW, putting your email address in your post is a great way to get lots of spam. Spammers use crawlers to find email addresses. You may want to edit your post to remove the email and just ask people to PM you.


----------

